# SNAKEHEAD



## 351winsor

some new pics of Monty my snakehead.


----------



## marky

I love him alex can't wait to go to your house and see your new cat!


----------



## 351winsor

come whenever you want.


----------



## Brendan

u should put a piranha in there see what happens


----------



## rbp 4 135

bye bye snakey


----------



## 351winsor

right now the snakehead would get killed.but when he is 24",f*ck that,the p's are dead.


----------



## thePACK

very nice..what size tank are you planning on keeping him in?


----------



## janus

Awsome fish!


----------



## rbp 4 135

351winsor said:


> right now the snakehead would get killed.but when he is 24",f*ck that,the p's are dead.
> [snapback]857417[/snapback]​


well thats a given, but if you had a 24 inch p.....


----------



## 351winsor

I don't know what tank I need for him?


----------



## 351winsor

rbp 4 135 said:


> well thats a given, but if you had a 24 inch p.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]857511[/snapback]​


then we have a good fight.I would love to see that.


----------



## Fido

hmmm nice snakehead, what does he eat right now?


----------



## Fresh2salt

nice snakehead. what size is he right now?


----------



## crazyklown89

351winsor said:


> then we have a good fight.
> [snapback]857517[/snapback]​


No we wouldn't. The snakehead has a bigger bite*, faster, more muscle, built for fighting. P's are large, fat, and slow.

*Not stronger, but bigger jaw size.


----------



## rbp 4 135

i beg to differ, i think a 24 inch rohm, would have a bigger mouth than that snake head. Plus, much stronger jaws. and are you saying p's are slow and fat? look at an elong. P's are actually pretty quick fish. I think a piranha of the same length would have the upper hand. Think how massive a 24 in p would be.
any way they are a cool fish, even if slightly illegal


----------



## Brendan

i got 10 on the 24 inch piranha over the snake head


----------



## Serygo

Very nice!!
snakeheads are the one fish that are illegal in the us right?


----------



## WorldBelow07

nice


----------



## apaap

Nice fish


----------



## Fido

Serygo said:


> Very nice!!
> snakeheads are the one fish that are illegal in the us right?
> [snapback]858127[/snapback]​


as far as i heard, yes illegal in all 50 American States. I heard its a felony to own one also (felony is worse than misdemeanor)


----------



## apaap

Filo said:


> as far as i heard, yes illegal in all 50 American States. I heard its a felony to own one also (felony is worse than misdemeanor)
> [snapback]858313[/snapback]​


That`s not so nice, it`s a funny fish.


----------



## crazyklown89

rbp 4 135 said:


> and are you saying p's are slow and fat? look at an elong.
> [snapback]858024[/snapback]​


Have you even heard an 24" elong?









Anyway that's an awesome fish, what are you feeding it?


----------



## acestro

How did this thread get to be about who eats who?

... oops, dropped this.


----------



## Ries

nice fich and pic


----------



## 351winsor

Filo said:


> hmmm nice snakehead, what does he eat right now?
> [snapback]857665[/snapback]​


just a little while back I was feeding him guppies,couple weeks later he is eating 
1-2 goldfish a day.He is now 5"


----------



## crazyklown89

acestro said:


> How did this thread get to be about who eats who?
> 
> ... oops, dropped this.
> [snapback]858334[/snapback]​

















Awesome, man.


----------



## NegativeCamber

If one was wanting a snakehead... how would he go about it? I live in the states .... Felony...?? for just having a damn fish?







WOW--- I might take that risk, I dont have a record... maybe they will give me a break


----------



## 351winsor

lwrlevel said:


> If one was wanting a snakehead... how would he go about it? I live in the states .... Felony...?? for just having a damn fish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW--- I might take that risk, I dont have a record... maybe they will give me a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]858738[/snapback]​


I think that is ridiculous outlawing a fish,what did GOD make it for if some c*ck sucker is just going to say you can't own one.I say f*ck him.By the way I got mine at aquatropical.


----------



## goodnews

yoru alreaddy need a bigger tank . some species of snake head can't even be kept in an aquarium they get so big. ( EI redline/spotted/giant) but I would get abigger tank within a year. mine are only about 3" and I'm alreaddy looking at new tanks


----------



## WorldBelow07

acestro said:


> How did this thread get to be about who eats who?
> 
> ... oops, dropped this.
> [snapback]858334[/snapback]​


crazy


----------



## acestro

351winsor said:


> I think that is ridiculous outlawing a fish,what did GOD make it for if some c*ck sucker is just going to say you can't own one.I say f*ck him.By the way I got mine at aquatropical.
> [snapback]859231[/snapback]​


Do you want a serious reply to this? I can link you to several invasive species papers that will give you more than enough information.

It's irresponsible hobbyists that aggression needs to be directed at.


----------



## thePACK

well i hope you did your homework on this fish...cause within two month is will probably be double the size that it right now..they grow fast very fast


----------



## psychofish

351winsor said:


> I think that is ridiculous outlawing a fish,what did GOD make it for if some c*ck sucker is just going to say you can't own one.I say f*ck him.By the way I got mine at aquatropical.
> [snapback]859231[/snapback]​


They outlaw fish because of owners like you who jump into

things without thinking it through. That fish is gonna get huge

fast and your not gonna know what to do with it. If that thing

got into a lake or something it would be bad news.

Im sure that Aquatropical loves you for posting on the net that

u got an illegal fish from them.

BTW

10 inch sh would murder a 24 inch P


----------



## Fido

just chop its head off when it gets too big. if you release it into my favorite fishing lake ill kill you!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Filo said:


> just chop its head off when it gets too big.
> [snapback]859976[/snapback]​


Shitty advice











> if you release it into my favorite fishing lake ill kill you!!!


Can I release my Ps in that lake instead?


----------



## Fido

^ sure the Ps would die, I would rather have him chop the head off ONE fish than release it and have it kill 100 fish.


----------



## jan

Filo said:


> ^ sure the Ps would die, I would rather have him chop the head off ONE fish than release it and have it kill 100 fish.
> [snapback]860003[/snapback]​


When did he say that he would release it....


----------



## 351winsor

psychofish21 said:


> They outlaw fish because of owners like you who jump into
> 
> things without thinking it through. That fish is gonna get huge
> 
> fast and your not gonna know what to do with it. If that thing
> 
> got into a lake or something it would be bad news.
> 
> Im sure that Aquatropical loves you for posting on the net that
> 
> u got an illegal fish from them.
> 
> [snapback]859867[/snapback]​


You just made yourself look so stupid dumb ass, first of all don't dis my fish asshole, second of all I live in canada were they are legal,and third of all I am not stupid enough to release it into a lake,and if I did it would die in the winter.


----------



## jan

Why are snakehead threads always ending in this kind of 
#%[email protected]!sh*t?


----------



## goodnews

psychofish21 said:


> They outlaw fish because of owners like you who jump into
> 
> things without thinking it through. That fish is gonna get huge
> 
> fast and your not gonna know what to do with it. If that thing
> 
> got into a lake or something it would be bad news.
> 
> Im sure that Aquatropical loves you for posting on the net that
> 
> u got an illegal fish from them.
> BTW
> 
> 10 inch sh would murder a 24 inch P
> [snapback]859867[/snapback]​


totally agree hat tank is too small and if you can't keep it you have to give it away or kill it its grim but its what you have to do to help us all out


----------



## crazyklown89

goodnews said:


> totally agree hat tank is too small and if you can't keep it you have to give it away or kill it its grim but its what you have to do to help us all out
> [snapback]860729[/snapback]​


WTF you mean us. He's in CANADIA.


----------



## Fido

jan said:


> Why are snakehead threads always ending in this kind of
> #%[email protected]!sh*t?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]860709[/snapback]​


----------



## User

Honestly its better to get rid of it now than wait until it gets bigger. That is, if you won't have the tank space for it later.


----------



## psychofish

351winsor said:


> You just made yourself look so stupid dumb ass, first of all don't dis my fish asshole, second of all I live in canada were they are legal,and third of all I am not stupid enough to release it into a lake,and if I did it would die in the winter.
> [snapback]860635[/snapback]​


Alright smart guy why dont you show me where I dissed your fish

I dissed your dumbass, I never said that you were gonna release it,

but some people do because they get way bigger than what they expect.

So if you have any further smart ass piece of sh*t remarks my address is

posted on here, you can come down and I'll settle it for you


----------



## elTwitcho

351winsor said:


> You just made yourself look so stupid dumb ass, first of all don't dis my fish asshole, second of all I live in canada were they are legal,and third of all I am not stupid enough to release it into a lake,and if I did it would die in the winter.
> [snapback]860635[/snapback]​


I'm not interested in getting into this stupid discussion but I just thought I should point out that snakeheads likely can overwinter in lakes that get cold enough for the surface to freeze.

It's a nice fish


----------



## Innes

please refrain from arguing like children - especially in the non-piranha forums









this thread is closed, sorry to the thread starter for this, if you want to show off any more pics please feel free to post a new topic in this forum, and if people ruin it again I'll bite there heads off and spit there eyeballs into my cup of tea


----------



## elTwitcho

Especially in non-piranha forums? The piranha forums aren't for people to go act like idiots in either FYI...


----------



## Innes

lol I know, but I don't get the complaints from the piranha forums


----------



## Judazzz

Innes said:


> I'll bite there heads off and spit there eyeballs into my cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]862271[/snapback]​


Is that your famous Earl Grey tea?


----------

